# 2003 Chevy Avalanche



## sfrogers3 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a 2003 Chevy Avalanche 1500 5.3 liter with Timbrens that I just put on a 7'6" Xblade that came off my 2001 GMC 1500 ext cab. The whole time that I plowed with my GMC I never had a problem with overheating. Now that I have placed this blade onto my Avalanche it will overheat while driving down the road. I am not plowing many driveways (more freebies) than anything, but I need to know what can I do in order for this to stop overheating. I have tried angling it all ways, lowered it to where it was scraping the ground. I put a 14 inch electric fan with switch and themostat, but nothing seems to help. I read several threads on a fan clutch or possilbly a scoop on the plow. Has anyone else had this same problem. Thanks


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

sell the grocery getter


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

I have a 2002 Avalanche, and if I leave the defoster on and leave the windows up, I do not have a problem but if I crack open the windows the temp rises.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*heat*

i have heard that they had a fan clutch up grade avalible from chevy for the heating problem.i have seen hood scoops for the snow plow to direct extra air into the radiator but the name excapes me


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Too much obstruction to a already marginally cooled vehicle. Get a smaller plow or a adequate vehicle, Fisher's fit finder only allows a Homesteader, or LD series for that truck. This is an example of why plow makers limit vehicles to specific units.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I realize you ran that plow because it was what you had, but a nice low center Blizzard might help.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Look around for heavy duty cooling parts, like a thicker radiator, HD fan clutch (unless they are electric, not familiar with the truck). See if you can run a colder thermostat without bothering the electronics.... 

Theres also a coolant additive I remember seeing at one point called 'Water Wetter' or something that claimed to lower coolant temperatures, I have no idea if it works or how.

Maybe add an external oil cooler of some sort to help take away the heat? They also make a clamp on finned 'cooler' that slides over your oil filter that is supposed to help a little too...

It seems silly to buy another truck, or another plow... theres got to be ways around it.

If you really get desparate you could buy an aftermarket hood with ram air scoops, and make them functional coolers...?

Lots of things you can do, doesn't matter what vehicle you have.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes water wetter does work. I saw a great right-up in Petersons 4 wheel & offroad on it too. 4 wheeling is as ruff on trucks as plowing. If you go with hood vents face them to the back, ( think 98 Grand Cherokee 360wesport ) it will pull the air in through the radiator and vent out through the hood. Who knows the venting hot air may help melt ice off the windshield.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*heat*

i found my info try the cooler from dealers direct incorporated 1258 park road chanhassen ,mn 55317 phone 1-888-906-1120 fax 1-952-906-1140 it mounts on the blade and directs air with the blade raised to the radiator they were about $230.00 in 04 .look on www.gminsidenews.com their was some bulletin fan clutches that came out in 05 for the 2500 #22149877 for the 3:73 axle ratio # 15710101 for axle ratio 4:10 quite a few guys had there problem cured.they may have something out different now i found this in jan 05:salute:


----------

